# Running XP on an HP TouchSmart IQ 772



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

I bought an HP TouchSmart IQ 772.uk computer with Vista Home Premium pre-installed. I am not happy with Vista and want to change back to XP which I am used to. I fitted a new hard drive and installed XP with SP 2.

The HP website only provided drivers for Vista for this model. If anybody has successfully installed XP on this type of computer, I would really appreciate a list of the drivers that you are using, especially for the sound and built-in microphone.

Thanks a million :heartlove


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Annie G,
Welcome to TSF.
Here is a link that may get you started:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...60&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3561187&dlc=en
If you have not done so, please be sure to make the recovery CDs (Vista) just in case.
Also be sure to backup all your important documents. You will loose these when you install XP.
The Chipset driver can be found here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html 
Graphics driver here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.21_whql.html
Once you have installed XP and the Chipset Driver. This should get you on the net. Be sure to do a full Microsoft Update.
Please post back with any errors in the device manager after you are done
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Thank you for your help. Most things are now running - except for the sound system - which is completely dead. I have tried lots of different drivers - so far without any success. Do you know if anyone has been lucky enough to find an XP audio driver for this particular computer ?

The errors now showing in the device manager, all under 'Other devices', are as follows :

BB+ Module(e.d)
Unknown device
USB2.0 WLAN

Google searches have not provided any help with these.

If you can help me any more, particularly with the sound problem, I will be for ever grateful. Hopefully, if the audio system can be coaxed back into life, the built-in microphone will also wake up !

Yours, Annie :heartlove


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Annie,
about sound problem: you need to download UAA driver for sound and normal sound driver.
First, install UAA driver and restart your comp. After restart, go to Device Manager and under sound devices you will find one yellow question mark and 'PCI Bus' device. Simply right-click on it and choose 'Update driver' and click 'Next' two times. You will install that device.
After that, you should be able to install regular sound device [pop-up window will come up and will notify you that you need to install sound device and, if you have on your comp, modem device].
After this, restart comp and you will be able to enjoy in music


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I just ran PC Wizard on the computer, and wondered whether a copy of the log would help you to solve my sound problems.

Yours, with thanks, Annie :heartlove


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Vladimir,

Thank you for your reply and help.

The problem is, that I don't know which drivers to download for UAA and normal sound, so that I can use XP on this HP TouchSmart IQ 772.uk computer.

Have you actually installed XP on this model, and if so, which drivers did you use ?

Yours, with thanks, Annie :heartlove


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Annie G,:wave:
This is where it will get tricky. I am glad you got most of the drivers working.:grin:

We will take it one step at a time.
Please be sure you have done a full Microsoft update.
Set a restore point so that if we run into a problem we can attempt to revert back.
If we install a driver that does not work, please remove that driver before installing the next. (You may have to go into ADD/Remove programs to uninstall some drivers).

I would also suggest making a list of the known working drivers (Burn to CD) as we go so you will have a backup when we are done.

Remove the sound driver you have installed.
As for the sound, according to your report you have Analog Devices SoundMAX Digital HD Audio Driver. As Vladmir stated you may need the UAA driver.
Here is a link (UAA Driver)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=pv-22533-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
Install the UAA Driver first and reboot
Then try this driver (Soundmax):
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...n.jsp?swItem=ir-45512-1&lang=en&cc=us&mode=3&
Once installed, please reboot.

Go back to the device manager and check for errors. Please post a screen shot of the device manager with all the + open.

As for the missing (Unknown devices). Right click on the unknown device>Properties>Details
Under the details tab you may see a DEV/VEN number. Please post for each device the complete listing for each. These numbers may help us narrow the device down.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Thank you so much for your recent suggestions, which I have followed carefully, but have run into problems which I shall describe as accurately as I can.

1. Installing the UAA driver - sp26334.exe

After following the on-screen instructions, this notice appeared :

The application failed to initialize properly (Oxc0000005). Click on OK to terminate the application.

2. Installing the SoundMax driver - sp34126.exe

If I try and run the setup.exe file in the expanded SP34126 folder, I get a message saying :

The audio driver files do not support your computer hardware.

If I try and install the driver ADIHdAud.inf through the Device Manager and the New Hardware Wizard, I get a message saying :

Cannot start this Hardware. There was a problem installing this hardware. The device cannot start (Code 10).

In the Device Manager the new entry, SoundMax Integrated Digital HD Audio, has a yellow exclamation mark beside it.

I have attached a screen shot of the Device Manager, as you requested. I have had to divide it into three sections in order to get it all in.

As far as the Unknown Devices are concerned, I cannot see the DEV/VEN numbers that you refer to, so perhaps you could give me a little more guidance with that.

I'm sorry that this is turning into a rather complicated enquiry, but all your help is very much appreciated.

Yours, Annie :heartlove


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Annie,
Sorry for the problem.
My stupidity I think.
Please remove the UAA Driver in ADD/Remove programs or under the device manager
The same with SoundMax audio driver
The UAA driver should be this one (updated)
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...on.jsp?lang=en&cc=US&swItem=PSG_I23303-108286
Then try to see if this driver (Soundmax) will install.
You may have to manually install the driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...ndMAX-AD1988B-Audio-Driver-5-10-02-6110.shtml
Let me know.

As far as the other errors Right click on the error>Properties>Details
Please Post under Device Instance ID any info that is below it.
I have attached a screen shot for an example.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for your latest post.

I tried the updated UAA driver that you kindly suggested, but at the end of the installation process I got the following message :

Hewlett-Packard Setup
This Computer System is not supported
Installation cancelled

Undaunted, I went on to install the new SoundMax driver which, as you suspected, I had to do manually. The installation went through without a hitch, but sadly the computer still did not produce any sounds or respond to the microphone. The SoundMax control panel is accessible, and all the normal XP sound control functions are there (and not greyed out as they had been when I tried other sound drivers previously), but there is absolutely no sound output from the computer. Device Manager says that the device is working properly.

Are there any other UAA drivers that I could try, and is there any way that I can check so see if there is an old or incorrect UAA driver already on the machine that could be causing a conflict ? Where would it show up, and how would it be described/listed ?

Incidentally, I have just noticed that Windows Media Player has stopped working on the computer - I cannot start it from the shortcut or via Windows Explorer. Could this be related to the sound problem in any way ?

The Device Instance Id for each of the 'Yellow Question Mark' items under Other Devices in the Device Manager, is as follows :

BB+ Module(e.d) - USB\VID_0471&PID_060F\EECO

Unknown device - ACPI\CF0000\1010100

USB2.0 WLAN - USB\VID_0ACE&PID_B215\6&37E6974E&0&2

Although you must now be getting rather tired of my problems, if you do have any further advice I shall be eternally grateful.

Yours, Annie :heartlove


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Annie,
Your problems are my enjoyment (and challenge). This is what I like to do, but sometimes things do not work out so well. Thanks for your persistance and patients.
Can you give me another screen shot of the device manager?
I am going to see if I can get more info on the other devices. I will post back with results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Annie,
Can you do me one more favor and run Everest under my signature and post the results?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for your messages.

With all the changes that I have been making on the computer things were starting to get a bit messy, so I decided to re-install Windows and put on only the drivers that seemed to have proved themselves to be OK.

However, even with the clean installation, the sound will not function, and now when I open the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties panel everything on the Audio tab is greyed-out, and on the Volume tab it says No Audio Device. Also, Windows Media Player refuses to open, and although I installed the webcam driver as before, it refuses to operate.

I have carried out the Everest scan as you requested, and I also attach screen shots of the Device Manager window and (as a separate message) the Details tabs for the yellow question mark devices.

I hope these will help you to find the source of the problems with this computer,

Yours, with thanks, Annie :heartlove


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Here are the extra screen shots.

Yours, Annie


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Slight progress, maybe, since I last posted. After a little tweaking, I discovered that the (Windows) Sounds and Audio Devices Properties panel had come back to life, and was recognizing the SoundMAX HD Audio. Also, an icon had appeared on the taskbar that gave access to a dedicated Sound Max control console. Although there was still no sound from the built-in computer speakers, I noticed that when there was a CD in the player, the row of green lights on the Sound Max panel was responding to the strength of an audio signal. I connected a pair of external speakers, via the jack on the back of the computer, and for the first time since installing XP heard glorious sounds.

This seems to indicate that there is a missing link in the computer between the on-board sound and the speakers that are built into the monitor. I'm sure that you'll remember that the design of this PC is similar to the iMac, with everything in one unit - effectively, a desktop notebook. Also, the microphone and webcam are built into the monitor - neither of these are working, although I did at one time have the webcam working but cannot now persuade it to function.

When I later returned to the computer, I found that the taskbar icon for the Sound Max console had disappeared, and is now listed as a Past Item in the Taskbar and Start Menu Properties/Customize Notifications panel. Nothing will restore it to the Current Items list. I have tried to launch it from smax4pnp.exe which I suspect is the program file, but it will not start.

Could there possibly be a driver for the display unit of the computer, including the speakers and the microphone. I have tried installing several different monitors through the Device Manager, but without success.

Also, Windows Media Player will still not work.

If you have any thoughts, they will be much appreciated. If a screenshot of the Device Manager under Vista would help I can send it to you.

Yours, Annie :heartlove


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Annie G,
Sorry for the long delay. I had to take an unexpected trip.
This is going to be tougher than I thought.
I know you are persistant, so I am going all out to help you as best I can.
I have noticed in your report you have installed Microsft update SP3. There are some known issues with this SP. Can you please see if it will uninstall and convert back to XP SP2.

As for the webcam I checked the ASUS site. Seeing this is a notebook type design I have located a webcam driver that uses a camera similar to yours (Asus model A6T). This has the same VID OC45 number (a good sign):
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=A6T&SLanguage=en-us
Use the 4th one down in the list under CAMERA TAB

The sound issue may be a result of the SP3 you installed. HP is also know for tweaking the drivers to work in thier computers (internal speakers not working). I am also working on the theory that this being an ASUS motherboard (ASUS A8SN-CF), this ASUS UAA driver may be more compatiple:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=A6T&SLanguage=en-us
It is the last one on the list under AUDIO tab.

The most recent sound driver I can find is here (HP Soundmax):
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swItem=ob-58273-1&lang=en&cc=us&idx=2&mode=4&

SoundMax is also manufactured by Realtek Semiconductors. That being said
you could also try Realtek HD audio codecs here:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Accept and click next. You may loose some functionality to your sound card.

ASUS also uses this version of Soundmax Audio here:
ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/
Scroll towards the lower end of the page and download:
03/14/2008 06:42PM 38,706,909 SoundMAXAD1988B_Audio_V510016310_XP.zip

As is with any drivers be sure to uninstall non working drivers before installing the next driver. Check in both the ADD/Remove programs and in the device manager.

I hope this helps you. I am still searching for the other devices (Wlan USB 2.0 is an Atheros card for example). I have notified others and my nephew who is a programmer to try to assist you. 
The toughest thing is this model is VISTA only and HP has yet to get XP drivers (as you well know). You are also one of the first to attempt a downgrade to XP on this model (that I know of).

Thanks for your patients.
Bill


----------



## Annie G (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Thank you for your reply.. There is no need to apologize for being away - I thought that you would take a break at the weekend, anyway. I am more than impressed by all the work that you have done on my behalf, and all the suggestions that you have made.

It took several hours to download the new drivers, and I decided to try them first with SP3 still in place.

The UAA_XP_060612 Folder, of course, was not appropriate as SP3 already includes the sound enhancements. After installation, sp38529 and WDM_R193.exe would not start, and there was no response from SoundMAXAD1988B_Audio_V510016310_XP.

I then un-installed SP3, which took me back to SP1. When I tried to add SP2, I ran into trouble because one of the files failed to install, and the whole process was aborted.

This will mean starting from scratch all over again, and although, as you have discovered, I am quite persistent, I really have to say that I am beginning to lose heart. I am really a Mac sort of person, and I bought this PC so that I would be able to run some non-Mac programs. I have used XP very successfully in the past with 3DS Max for example, and I am very, very disappointed with Vista, which does not run at all well on the new HP. With XP (but no sound) the HP machine is very responsive, and this suggests to me that it is almost certainly the Vista OS that is causing the computer to misbehave.

I wouldn't want you to go to a lot of further trouble on my behalf, and it is very kind of you to try and involve other people in this quest. It would be satisfying to crack this problem, but I think that the amount of effort involved is likely to be too great. If, in the future, you should come across any information posted by someone who has been successful in locating the drivers, I should be very glad to hear about it. In the meantime, I think I may just pack the computer back into its box and try and get on with a normal life.

Once again, ever so many thanks for all your help.

Yours, Annie :heartlove


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Annie G,
I personally Thank You for the previous Post. You are too kind. 
On a first note:
As you know with the "New Vista Systems" (especially yours), it is not going to be easy to downgrade.
On this note there are alot of people dedicated to help people like you to get what you want and not listen to Microsoft or their suppliers (HP, etc.).
On a second note:
A lot of manufactures are listening to the customers (they are taking there time, but are realizing their customer base is more important, If you know what I mean) and not Microsoft.
Meaning, that HP may come out with XP Drivers for the TouchSmart Series in the near future (Avg. 6 months).
Do you have the Vista Backup to get you up and running?
I will keep you posted as best I can (on the thread).
I will keep the thread open, and give you updates
You can always PM me.
Thank You,
Bill


----------



## blufx1963 (Dec 6, 2010)

He, he. I am going to downgrade too. Thanks for all the information in this tread. Every machine I have downgraded to XP has been a success in the past. Hopefully, I will have luck with this one too. I will probably sacrifice the touchscreen ability, but who cares? I am not a fan of Windows 7, or Vista.

:normal:


----------

